# Major Problem Today - Help



## leegtr (Mar 11, 2003)

Hi people,

Just sorted out in my ever changing mind what I want to do with my car and today a major problem has occured  

I was driving along when I lost all turbo boost pressure so I pulled over straight away and turned it all off. 

Easy I thought a pipe has come off so I had a look and all was fine however in my nice HKS exhaust there was a part of my turbo - never a good sign  

So I recon at least one turbo has let go. Car still runs ok when it is sitting still so I think the turbo may be the only problem?

Can any off the turbo parts find there way into the engine? which means as well as turbos I would probably need to replace a few bearings etc.

I am glad in a way no one bought the car as I would I have felt very very bad, this happened with out any warning at all. 

Could you let me know what other damage could occur due to the Turbo going.

Looks like the engine will be modified now to 550 ish so although I aint happy now in a few months the smile will be back and it will be bigger than before  

Lee


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

I guess it depends what part of the turbo let go. If it is just the exhaust side then you should be fine and it's all downstream of the up & down bits so it should all just get blown out the back .
If however, the inlet side has let go too then you maybe in for a big bill as all the bits get sucked into the combustion chamber
I'm not certain but I suspect that unless the bearings gave out and disintigrated, your oil should be fine.


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

leegtr said:


> Hi people,
> 
> Just sorted out in my ever changing mind what I want to do with my car and today a major problem has occured
> 
> ...


I had a similar thing a few months ago, I only had some smoke showing but when it was checked I ended up with two new turbo's and a full engine rebuild by GBHMotorsport in Colchester- I've been running it in since and only need to do another 5000 miles!
Total cost so far inc. F-con S and setup at Abbey etc... Approx 12K and I still need AFM's and another setup at Abbey's!
And and
and and..
IT goes on-getting poorer by the week!!!!


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

Best of luck Lee-hope it doesnt get expensive!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Bad news dude. I have a set of R34 turbos that I will be advertising soon. Want them before I post them up?


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

even if it is exhaust side you could still manage to suck in some of the turbo parts(on over run) but it all depends on how much valve overlap gtr,s run, now i know turbo cars dont run a lot but it could still be enough to draw in some broken compressor blades. Probably your best bet is to get a compression check and a leak down test to see if there is any damage. scorchio


----------



## leegtr (Mar 11, 2003)

Howsie - I am going to get it looked at tomorrow and If it is only the turbos I recon I will have them off you if that`s ok, If however the engine needs some work doing to it then I will go for HKS2530`s is it ok if I give you an answer by Wednesday on PM?

John - I would like a chat with you about what you needed doing if that is ok as it gives me an idea of the possibly outcomes. I have pm`d you my mobile number if you have a spare few mins today, I would call you back obviously!

I know my luck which means I think I will need a few internal engine parts so watch out for a post in the wanted section which says I need everything apart from the block I recon.

Lee


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*You might also want to read this.*

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=23332&page=1&pp=15


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Of course. Good luck with the car, I hope its not serious.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Lee, Sorry to hear this 

My first advice would be to stop driving her.

I was lucky when mine let go, it spat the exhaust wheel clean out the back, but left enough little bits around to sound like a tin of marbles inside my exhaust........

When the exhaust wheel went, the compressor wheel shifted forward slightly and collided with the housing, the debris from this was fortunately held in the intercooler, which on the GTsT has a pretty huge pressure drop due to it's design.

Remove your intercooler outlet pipe, where it joins to the plenum, and have a good feel around with your bare hands for any metallic debris. Also, remove the intake pipe from the front of each turbo, and have a look for compressor damage. No metalic debris is a good sign, it means your bills will most likely be lower.

Beware the budget when you start to aim for 500bhp, it's surprising how much you can overspend.


----------



## Fast Guy (Jan 26, 2003)

What did you actually find in your exhaust?


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

So sorry to hear this mate !!! I know exactly how that feels  

My girl has had 2 sets go in the last 3 mths and i have been very lucky in that all the parts have been spat down the zorst and into the cat!!!!!!!!
Done a comp check and found no probs but apparently thats cos i was giving it a foot full at the time and had no suction back to the engine  

It is always worth having some one good to check her properly as my new tuner found a list of probs that were not picked up on before including a split in the vacuum pipe to the tubbie no 2  

Good luck matey
JAY


----------



## leegtr (Mar 11, 2003)

I found the exhaust side of the turbo in the tail pipe, nearly all whole except a few vains damaged  

looks like I will be poor in the near future but have a big smile, so every cloud has a silver lining.

Lee

Yes Jason I think you have a point there I can tell that all ready but I do have a budget to work to and the relevant people do know this.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Lee,

Gutted to hear this has happened matey. Definately get the engine checked before making any assumptions. GTR's are classic for sucking in blades as you lift off when the power suddenly drops off. Thats what caused the weakness in my first engine causing it to let go several months later(a few weeks after I bought it !!). I wouldnt just settle for a compression test and leak down either, at least get it bore scoped and if you are going for a tad more power then buy a steel head gasket and have a look at the pistons while the head is off - believe me, it will be the cheapest few hundred quid you ever spend.

John,

5000miles running in is taking the pi$$. You want to be seeing more boost and harder use alot sooner than that mate other wise there wont be any point in running the car in at all. If you dont believe me then feel free to come and have a look at my pistons and bores whilst they are still visible in the workshop and see for yourself how good my engine looks. (Just dont look at the crank !!)

J.


----------



## leegtr (Mar 11, 2003)

Hi Bladey

I have decided to take the plunge and make a real strong engine for future use. As I wanted the engine fully checked out after the turbo trouble anyway so I thought while it`s out it will be the cheapest time to do it all (mind you not that cheap  )

I am going to have the bottom end re-built with forged pistons and new bearings etc, steel head gasket, stripped and rebuilt head, steel gaskets all round and the HKS2530`s I recon. along with the relevant engine management. The spec should be OTT for the power I will set it at but it means it has the potential for later on in it`s life and it will mean it should  be unbreakable in the mean time.

I though I may as well go for it now and it will save me a few quid rather than opening it all back up in a year or so to do it then.

I have talked it through with John and the relevant people and are happy the direction I am going in but if you fance a meet down a local pub in the next few weeks it would be good to here your views on work you have had done

Lee


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

No worries,

you have pm

J.


----------



## RobGalley (Jul 2, 2001)

*bits & bobs*

Hi Lee

Sorry to hear about your car. I have just had my engine rebuilt so can also give you a few pointers on what (and how much)...perhaps a mini essex meet is in order so we can all give you our advice   

Cheers
Rob


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

Yeh! Bladey would'nt mind having a look at your bores, it's not that I dont believe you it's just I dont trust the tuners you use and if Bob says run it in like this then hey, he knows his engines!
It would be great to have a mini meet at a pub vvvvery soon!
So thats Lee
James Myself and Rob and I'm sure Bubble would want to come and share his new ride experience with us and I can show you guys my latest Fuelling issues after the Abbey dyno run. Will bring the Dyno sheet.


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

would like to come and meet you guys for a pint and get to know you a bit more  
would like to tag along if thats ok
JAY :smokin:


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

blueskygtr said:


> would like to come and meet you guys for a pint and get to know you a bit more
> would like to tag along if thats ok
> JAY :smokin:


O.K. we normally meet in Chelmsford, usually middle of the week and that may be a good idea now as the weekends are so busy with shows etc...
All those who wanna meet just add your names and an option of when, over the next two weeks! Pref two options, mine are:
Car1tref This thursday 30-06-04 OR next Weds. 6-7-4


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

OOoops- maybe the venue wont be so good coz.. most of us are up Colchester way, I think only Rob and Bubble are down there, what about the halfway house Colchester?????


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

am i in a time warp or is 30-06-04 tmrw and 06-07-04 a tuesday    
if its tues night would be great for me !!!


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

blueskygtr said:


> am i in a time warp or is 30-06-04 tmrw and 06-07-04 a tuesday
> if its tues night would be great for me !!!


Hes right you know!
I'm the one in a time warp- one of my bl***y directors just rang me to tell me hes resigned, lazy b****y tow***!
I did mean the 1-07-04 and 07-07-04 but if u want next tuesday then put down the other alternative date!?!?!?


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Ok matey 
Tues 06-07-04 or any day the following week as i have the whole week off to finish blinging the car ready for jae!!!!!!  
JAY


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

o.k.
car1tref 1-07-04 or 07-07-04 Halfway or Chelmesford usual pub?
Blueskygtr 7-07-04 or 08 or 09 etc...




Just cut and paste.


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm off to watch a bit of telly before kicking the cat out................


----------



## RobGalley (Jul 2, 2001)

*not a tuesday*

any day but a Tueaday is good for me (sorry) - Colchester fine....I could even pick up Lee and take him for a blast up the A12 (think he is in Chelmsford area?!), but then again that may be like rubbing salt in a wound   

Rob


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

I'm up for a meet, either Colchester or Chelmsford are easy for me.  

The Halfway House is on the Southend Arterial (A127) - did you mean The Balkerne Gate in Colchester Car1tref?


----------



## leegtr (Mar 11, 2003)

Hi guys this sounds a good idea to me as I know where the engine is getting done and what is being done but some of you may have a few other good ideas I had not thought about.

Any day after about 7pm is fine by me so I will fit in with you lot.

Rob - I have moved to colchester way now but would not mind a ride out in your car in the evening as I have never been in another GTR that is over a stage 1.

Lee


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

Bubble said:


> I'm up for a meet, either Colchester or Chelmsford are easy for me.
> 
> The Halfway House is on the Southend Arterial (A127) - did you mean The Balkerne Gate in Colchester Car1tref?


Course I did Bubble- ideal really!!


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

O.k. here we go Wednesday 7th July at the Balkerne Gate, 7:30pm onwards?!?!?


----------



## leegtr (Mar 11, 2003)

Wednesday the 7th at the pub is good for me


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

Should be OK with me, as long as someone reminds me


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

sounds good to me but i need directions as i am in norfolk and im gonna make a trip to see yall  
JAY


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

blueskygtr said:


> sounds good to me but i need directions as i am in norfolk and im gonna make a trip to see yall
> JAY


Will sort out a map for ya!
It's just on the Ipswich road from Colchester /A12.


----------



## RobGalley (Jul 2, 2001)

*where*

sounds good to me - havent got a clue where it is either so directions also required for someone going northbound!

Cheers
Rob


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

It's actually a Travel Inn:
Travel Inn
Ipswich Rd Colchester Essex CO4 9WP.
Tel: 0870 1977065

Map:
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.s...CO4+9WP&mapp=newmap.srf&searchp=newsearch.srf
Hope this helps!
So for you Rob you'll have to take the A120 turnoff and immediately take the next left and then at the roundabout take the third left.OR follow Bubble up!!!


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

bttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leegtr (Mar 11, 2003)

Is this still on for 7.30 ish tomorrow night? If so I will see you guys there

Lee


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes but I wont get there till 8pm as I'm bringing two other cars over in convoy and one of them cant get to me till 19:45!!!


----------



## RobGalley (Jul 2, 2001)

*8pm*

8pm more realistic for me....are James/MattP coming?

Rob


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

Matt p I dont know!?
James I dont know, Ill try and ring him.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leegtr (Mar 11, 2003)

OK 8 it is then that`s fine by me

Lee


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

John... you could have mentioned the other day!!!  

Thanks for the PM Rob, 

Ill be there...


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I'll try to come,

but works a bit mental at the mo - hence why I am posting this at 2.15am, Ive just got in !!

J.


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

MattPayne said:


> John... you could have mentioned the other day!!!
> 
> Thanks for the PM Rob,
> 
> Ill be there...


Sorry mate I just assumed you'd read this as your always on here!!!    
What if its pouring with rain as indicated by the weather forecasters, how many are gonna turn up?


----------



## leegtr (Mar 11, 2003)

I will pop along for a chat but it`s never as good if it`s ****ing down

Lee


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

I should be there about 8.00pm


----------



## RobGalley (Jul 2, 2001)

well its definitely raining  

I will be there 8'ish...

Rob


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

It may be raining, but someone just happened to put a nice warm pub in the same place were meeting!!! Result! 

(and ill be there at about 8ish)


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

O.k. I'm going but I suspect the other guys who were gonna follow me may not want to get their pride and joy wet!!!
My car does not like the rain- the windscreen wipers lift off the screen at over 60mph, so it makes it very interesting to try and spot anything else on the road!!!!!!!!!!  
Matt P if you wanna convoy over were meeting at the Q8 Weeley at 19:45?


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Im not sure whats happening for dinner yet John, so ill meet you lot at the pub


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

car1tref said:


> My car does not like the rain- the windscreen wipers lift off the screen at over 60mph, so it makes it very interesting to try and spot anything else on the road!!!!!!!!!!



You need to get some RainX from Halfords, you can turn your wipers off above about 50mph and the rain just flows off


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Just got in............sorry I couldnt make it.

J.


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

bladerider said:


> Just got in............sorry I couldnt make it.
> 
> J.


Damn- we could have done with your input!!!


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

Great to see you all again and I hope you all got home safely in the bad weather. The roads were more like a river in places  I've never driven so slowly for ages


----------



## RobGalley (Jul 2, 2001)

t'was good to see you all - the drive home was more like white water rafting  

Rob


----------



## leegtr (Mar 11, 2003)

It was good to see you all and get your views on a few things.

I am now confident that I will get what I want in the end  

Oh yer and to make matters at the moment, my MR2 has broken on the way to work today!!!! Fueling or ignition issue I recon (possibly driving through big puddles related  )

I think I need to sell my cars and buy a push bike, it may be slow and tiring but should be cheap to maintain  

Lee


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

Great laugh, all that aquaplaning, shame the other two never made it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GeorgeBush (Feb 27, 2004)

Wish I could have made it, if the joker at the garage where I had left my car 12hrs previously hadn't waited until 7:30pm to start fitting my decat pipe I would have made it, bloody idiot.

Although the weather was appaulling and I'm too young to die!


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

No probs. George, hopefully the weather will be better at the next one?!


----------

